# Eerie Manor 2010



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Some day and night pics taken on Halloween. I take no credit for the pics. A friend of a friend took them and these folks were also big into Halloween. My thanks to them!

Day shots;


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*continued*


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice photos! Everything looks great! 

Did you make those tombstones yourself or buy them? They look very professional


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Night shots*

Some pics at night after TOT hours


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spartan005 said:


> Nice photos! Everything looks great!
> 
> Did you make those tombstones yourself or buy them? They look very professional


Thanks! All but three of the tombstones were made by myself.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

jdubb, great looking haunt and some very nice night shots! I really like the framing of the Keep Out sign post shot and the third from the last shot of the whole cemetery and front of house!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

aw, I just love your haunt jdubbya, it's looking better than ever - I so love the night shots, the lights look so good with your set up. I think I figured out looking at these pics is that one of the things I like so much about your haunt is how well the columns match the tone of your home, and how cohesive everything looks - like it belongs there, not fake, or well.... I can't word it well, but hopefully you know what I mean 

Great job as always!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks JA and Dixie. Appreciate it very much!
I almost forgot to add this pic. My 14 y.o son who was a scarecrow. Stood on the crate in front of the cornstalks lit only by a strobe. Stood perfectly still so most thought he was a static prop...until he moved, made a noise, or jumped down in their faces! He got some of the best scares of the night and had a blast doing it!


----------



## E_Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2010)

great work!! i really need to get some pics of my haunt up.....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great looking display!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow Jerry! It looks even better with all the details added. You do a fantastic job of setting up a scene. The more you look at the pictures the more details start to come out. I kind of like the one of the alter after all the tot'ing. The used pumpkin mask lying on the alter speaks of a job well done. Just great my friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this will always be my favorite mini graveyard. Can you please move next door to us? And bring your house so it all fits like Dixie said.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I could sit and look at these pictures all day. You do such a great job with your yard. I love all the little details everywhere.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I LOVE your free-standing zombie. Do you use rebar to make him stay up? I am looking for a better way to handle ours. 

Did you make the heads for your figures? They look great. 

The pics turned out really well.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great display.

what did you use for individual stone lights?


BTW nice house. Good Haunting potential. ;-)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

IMU said:


> Another great looking display!


Thanks IMU!



lewlew said:


> Wow Jerry! It looks even better with all the details added. You do a fantastic job of setting up a scene. The more you look at the pictures the more details start to come out. I kind of like the one of the alter after all the tot'ing. The used pumpkin mask lying on the alter speaks of a job well done. Just great my friend.


Glad you were able to check it out almost completely set up Mark. We added a lot of little things for Halloween but you saw it pretty much as it was!



RoxyBlue said:


> I think this will always be my favorite mini graveyard. Can you please move next door to us? And bring your house so it all fits like Dixie said.


How I'd love to live next door to another haunter! What trouble...er..I mean fun, we'd have!:smoking:



fick209 said:


> I could sit and look at these pictures all day. You do such a great job with your yard. I love all the little details everywhere.


Thanks so much fick. It's small enough so that we can fuss over the little details.



remylass said:


> I LOVE your free-standing zombie. Do you use rebar to make him stay up? I am looking for a better way to handle ours.
> 
> Did you make the heads for your figures? They look great.
> 
> The pics turned out really well.


The standing zombie is a pvc frame figure and yup, there are two pieces of rebar that are drilled through the bottom of his shoes and the pvc lege fit over that. He was solid. I use masks for the heads. His was a new one I got this year from Death Studios. Awesome looking mask and matching hands. I hope to get a couple more zombie masks next year from them.



SpectreTTM said:


> Great display.
> 
> what did you use for individual stone lights?
> 
> BTW nice house. Good Haunting potential. ;-)


The yard is lit by two blue and two orange 100 watt floods. There is another orange one mounted in the maple tree which shines on the columns, and one more that illuminates the castle wall. We don't have street lights on our street so we try not to over do the lighting but also make it so people can see where they're walking. I'm hoping to get into some led spots next year but this worked out pretty good for now.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I had never heard of Death Studios. They have some really cool things. Thanks for pointing me there.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love the colors! I love the ghost on the porch with the Jack-o-lanterns! The graveyard looks great too!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I couldn't put my finger on what it was that I liked so much about your haunt, until Roxy nailed it. It's a mini haunt! Everything you have just fits your yard and house so well. You really put the space you had to great use and made it one cohesive display. It looks great!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice, j-dub. I really like your tombstones (esp. Silas Finch) and your lighting. Well done!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Everything looks great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> I love the colors! I love the ghost on the porch with the Jack-o-lanterns! The graveyard looks great too!


Thanks DC.



Jaybo said:


> I couldn't put my finger on what it was that I liked so much about your haunt, until Roxy nailed it. It's a mini haunt! Everything you have just fits your yard and house so well. You really put the space you had to great use and made it one cohesive display. It looks great!


Thanks Jaybo. It's mostly by accident. I guess we try to keep things in scale and it's worked. Just add a little bit each year and hope it fits in.



kevin242 said:


> very nice, j-dub. I really like your tombstones (esp. Silas Finch) and your lighting. Well done!


Thanks Kev. You're a big inspiration as far as my tombstones go. I love your stuff!



Evil Queen said:


> Everything looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Eerie Manor; the video*

Just some footage from last year's haunt. Nothing showy but a sampling of our display and the visitors we had.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My all-time favorite mini-haunt! I love how beautifully you've used that small space in front of your house. I'm also liking that ghost on the door.

Do you get to leave that fence up year-round? I'm totally envious if you do


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> My all-time favorite mini-haunt! I love how beautifully you've used that small space in front of your house. I'm also liking that ghost on the door.
> 
> Do you get to leave that fence up year-round? I'm totally envious if you do


Thanks RB The space can be a challenge but we have more than enough to fill it and even rotate some props year to year.
The ghost was a big hit! I bought the form at Spirit years ago and we just mounted it on a piece of black pipe/wooden base. Blacklight leaning against the door jamb and a small fan blowing the fabric.
I wish the fence was permanant! Mrs. dubs and I actually had a brief conversation once about putting a black wrought iron fence around the front, but I killed the deal when I said we also needed stone columns that I could put gargoyles on. Go figure!:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work, very nice display. I see some death studios masks, I have many myself.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great look inside Jerry! Thanks for giving us the tour. I'll return the favor sometime! I hope to be done soon enough this year to have you and Dave down for a walk-through!

My favorite part is at 5:16...

jdubbya: *giggling*

Woman: "You're a bad, bad man."

jdubbya: "I know I am."


Too good. Too good.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kprimm said:


> Great work, very nice display. I see some death studios masks, I have many myself.


Thanks!



lewlew said:


> Great look inside Jerry! Thanks for giving us the tour. I'll return the favor sometime! I hope to be done soon enough this year to have you and Dave down for a walk-through!
> 
> My favorite part is at 5:16...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! Good catch on the audio bite! That was funny and I remember that. It was a lady from down the street who always tells us we terrorize the kids (in a nice way) so she had to comment. I was standing in the garden trying to get some good footage of the cage scene but it wasn't easy with the lighting.
It was fun just to listen to peole's comments though. Did you catch the scarecrow scare! It was hard to see my son but the strobe light gives you an idea where he was, followed by the good scream! Fun times!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Man, I was just getting into spring and then you post this great video. It gave me fall fever Your door ghost is beautifully eerie.Thanks, bad-bad man.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> Man, I was just getting into spring and then you post this great video. It gave me fall fever Your door ghost is beautifully eerie.Thanks, bad-bad man.


Thanks SR! Appreciate it. I know what you mean about Spring. I've been cleaning the garage a bit and seeing all of the tombstones and fence laying there is killing me! I promised my wife no Halloween building until after July 4th and since I don't have much to do this year I'm good with that.
I always have fall fever though!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great job. I really like your lighting. What type of camera are you using for your pics? They seem extremely clear.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> Great job. I really like your lighting. What type of camera are you using for your pics? They seem extremely clear.


Thanks but I take no credit for the pics. They were taken by a friend of a friend, who stopped over Halloween afternon and took the day shots. I told them to come back at night which they gladly did. He had a very nice camera and some impressive lenses to boot. Not sure what he was using. I'm hoping he comes back this year too.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

July 4th, thats soooo far away!!!!!!!!
I'm starting more panels next week hahahahahha
And if I cheat on my taxes I can double the quantity of tombstones, hmmmmmm

6


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> July 4th, thats soooo far away!!!!!!!!
> I'm starting more panels next week hahahahahha
> And if I cheat on my taxes I can double the quantity of tombstones, hmmmmmm
> 
> 6


LOL Dave! July 4th will be here before you know it
Hey, if you get audited and thrown in prison, can I cherry pick your stuff?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I was hoping for the govt. shutdown to avoid that! I think its the 300 tombstones I claim as an expense that tosses up the red flag . HAHAHA Actually I don't call it 'cheating on my taxes', I prefer to call it 'being economical with the truth' . Now I say this all in jest, but the IRS probably already pegged me after my last post hahahahah!:ninja:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks fabulous, Jdub! I agree, that ghost is such a nice effect! And look at those beautiful trees out front....SIGH....we don't have those in the AZ dessert....


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Halloween pictures of a great Haunt!
I love that Scarecrow Jumping down idea!
We wanted to do that scare tactic in 2009 but like so many things we didn't get to it!
Keep on Haunting!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice haunt


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MorbidMariah said:


> Looks fabulous, Jdub! I agree, that ghost is such a nice effect! And look at those beautiful trees out front....SIGH....we don't have those in the AZ dessert....


Thanks MM. We really liked the ghost and will probably set her up again this year. It drew a lot of attention and positive feedback. We would miss having trees, especially in the fall. The leaves can be a mess but they are perfect when they fall and the kids run through them on Halloween night



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Great Halloween pictures of a great Haunt!
> I love that Scarecrow Jumping down idea!
> We wanted to do that scare tactic in 2009 but like so many things we didn't get to it!
> Keep on Haunting!


Thanks SS. The scarecrow scare was so simple but so effective. We got some grat screams from it!



PirateLady said:


> Nice haunt


Gracias!


----------

